# general advice on accoustic panels



## bidston (Nov 3, 2010)

hi all, i joined some weeks ago and this is my first post, i decided to read many of the threads and absorb some of the great advice available here, my main problem is that i live in Thailand and the availability of materials and equipment here can be quite limiting, it is the third world after all

i can purchase a 50 inch lg plasma and one store has onkyo home theatre systems for sale, although probably old models, but i want to make the most of this equipment by treating the room as much as i can

being in a sub tropical climate all floors are tiled and all walls cement with a render top coat, the room also has a large french window, i have read the threads on acoustic panels and would like to try and make some myself, the material you advise is insulation material, we have a similar material, locally made , to keep heat out which is 2 inch thick with a silver foil covering, used in roof areas to keep the heat down, what its made of i don't know and the packaging is all in Thai script

what i need to know is can i use it to make acoustic panels and would appreciate any general tips on room improvements, looking forward to any tips you might feel helpful, many thanks in advance :scratch:


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the Shack! There are several in-room acoustic experts here that can help you.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Do you have any spec sheets or links to the materials you're talking about?

Bryan


----------



## bidston (Nov 3, 2010)

unfortunately no, but it is insulation material on a big roll used for roof spaces, all wording is in Thai script


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Without that, it's hard to say how it would perform. If it's in rolls, then it's a lighter density that would push you to use more thickness. In either case, you'd put the foil side to the wall and expose the other side to the room.

Bryan


----------



## bidston (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks for that Bryan, just looked on ebay after reading another thread, wow, acoustic panels for sale, you are so lucky to have access to this kind of thing, couldn't even get them shipped, customs controlled by the mafia here so could be extremely expensive in the long run


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not to be a sales pitch but we've shipped to Thailand before. It's not inexpensive but it can be done.

Bryan


----------



## bidston (Nov 3, 2010)

that's interesting, tell me more, which is your site?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Link is in my signature. GIK


----------

